# Anybody here work for Bechtel Power?



## BradyD (Sep 7, 2010)

Hi all.

I'm fairly new to the forum, so a quick overview. My name is Brady, I've just graduated from the University of Maryland (College Park) with a Civil Engineering degree.

I've been applying and interviewing like mad and have three job offers on the table. I've turned the other two down and accepted a position as an entry-level engineer for Bechtel Power in Frederick, MD in their Mechanical / Nuclear / Environmental department.

Just curious, does anybody here work for them? I'm very excited to get started, and am curious as to what to expect working for such a huge company.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Supe (Sep 7, 2010)

Had an uncle who was with Bechtel for 30+ years, and know several engineers working for them. I turned down a job with them and work for one of their competitors.

You can expect about the same as any of the other large EPC firms. A fair bit of sitting around/grunt work early on, fighting for charge #'s/cost codes, etc. If you're on the nuclear side of the house, things are a bit more regimented, but not as much as you may think. Get ready to understand Dilbert in its entirety, especially when it comes to office politics!

And congrats on the new job!


----------



## willsee (Sep 8, 2010)

BradyD said:


> Hi all.
> I'm fairly new to the forum, so a quick overview. My name is Brady, I've just graduated from the University of Maryland (College Park) with a Civil Engineering degree.
> 
> I've been applying and interviewing like mad and have three job offers on the table. I've turned the other two down and accepted a position as an entry-level engineer for Bechtel Power in Frederick, MD in their Mechanical / Nuclear / Environmental department.
> ...


I worked with a gentleman in Louisville who worked for them when they had operations in Louisville. They eventually packed up and moved and the guy I knew ended up being a base commander and helped design the Kentucky Air National Guard Base in Louisville.

He had nothing but good things to say about them and encouraged me to apply to them. I worked at GE and didn't think large companies suited my personality very well.


----------



## chaosiscash (Sep 8, 2010)

I subcontracted to them for around 3 years. Best I can tell, they are fiercely loyal to their employees, and there seems to be a lot of upward mobility if that's what you want, but that is all dependant on your willingness to move around. We had people leaving for other sites and new people on our site every week it seemed. Good luck


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2010)

I have known several people who worked for Bechtel - it's a good company to work for but be prepared for lots of travel and long hours! Good luck!

JR


----------

